# Fox Tanning



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

Skip the borax, it's not a tan. I would buy some krowtann from ozark woods and use that. It's a simple process and pretty much foolproof as long as your hide is good and you can follow directions. You will need krowtann, krowoil, salt, banking soda and water. Skin the fox and follow the directions to a "t" when using the krowtann. Once tanned and nutralized you can thin the meat and membrane off the hide using a bench grinder with a wire wheel. After tanning apply the krowoil to the flesh side and when it soaks up start breaking the hide. Repeat this oiling and breaking till you get the hide soft and pliable. Once finished breaking you can dress the flesh side with sandpaper for that soft leather feel. If you need any tips on breaking hides or any of the process just ask.

Good luck!


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I would definately use the Krotan!! I've been in taxidermy for 20 plus years and its my favorite tan!


----------



## AlphaMax Freak (Feb 18, 2009)

When using the Krotann it wont affect the fur of the fox any?


----------

